# Rest easy my boys.. (fairly pic heavy)



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been a rough couple of days in my aquariums  . I lost my big ear delta boy to what looked like getting tangled up in the anubias roots around his rock that he loved to hide in. I was and am just devastated. Now I sit looking at my other tank where my other beautiful boy lived. Despite his aggressive fin rot, which I had just bought meds for yesterday, he was a healthy boy. I needed to get some more water from the city as I ran out, and wanted to start off his fin rot treatment with 100% clean water. Then, last night he just stopped eating and was kind of floating around. So I scooped him up into a little cup and floated him into my 10 gallon so he wouldn't have to swim too much, I wasn't sure he was going to make the night. He did and I was overjoyed. By 3pm today he was gone. It was so, so sudden I'm just torn up....I should have done more to help him before that happened. 

I am so lucky that I got to share my home these two beautiful creatures, they always brightened my day. 

Rest easy my beautiful boys. I hope you have endless waters in betta heaven <3 <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss........I know it won't bring them back but just know your not the only one


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aww they were beautiful, im sorry for your loss


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. It never ceases to amaze me how difficult it is to lose this little guys. People think that it's "just a fish" but they really become so much more over time. I will miss them dearly. I found a couple of new boys to give a home too and I'm sure I will grow to love them like I did those two.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

They were Beautiful boys, so sad and I'm so sorry. May them Swim in Peace <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

